# Heat



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

anyone know a way to fix my heat problem.. it only works on setting 4 and thats a high setting and blows hight as well and when its off its off.. anyone help?? thanks in advanced


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The blower motor has a couple of 20A fuses in the fuse box. The resistor in the airbox is bypassed on the high speed. To locate the resistor look at the passenger side towards the blower motor and is in the air stream.

Troy


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

did anyone tell u your awesome with cars? cuz man u are right for 500..


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

you mean where it says fog lamps sunroof anti theft 1 & 2 and rad fan 1 rad fan 2, horn etc ? replace those orange fuses


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

is it a big fuse (blue or brown or silver) or a normal size fuse ( red and blue small fuses that are inside the car


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

any idea's roughly where about under the hood it is the fuse that is


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Snake said:


> any idea's roughly where about under the hood it is the fuse that is



Forget about the fuses, go straight to the blower motor resistor in the airbox. You can see it if you look upwards from the passengers foot well. it has an electrical connector connected to it with 4 wites going to it. It's held in by 2 screws.
Remove it and check it for continuity between the electrical connectors with a multimeter. if any of the connections appear as an open circuit (i'm at least one of them will be), buy a new one and replace it.
Dan.


----------

